# Snail Infestation



## beccacromar16 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have had my tropical tank since around February and had a problem with aquarium snails since about a month after this thanks to me stupidly not boiling my live plants before putting them in! This went out of control but I managed to kinda keep it at bay for a while, I didn't mind them if there weren't many of them. They are great algae cleaners!

A week ago I sold all of my tropical fish in this tank to a friend of mine with a massive tank. I cleared out my tank to make way for my future Axolotls I plan to keep! The tank filter, heater, lights and air pump have been turned off for a week now and the snail population has just gone BOOM!? There are possibly about 60 all together on all 4 sides of glass, some floating on the water, I watched 3 mate last night (dirty buggers lol) and there is a fussy brown cloud in my substrate which I am guessing is eggs!! 

I want this tank COMPLETELY eradicated before I even consider putting my sensitive Axolotls in and am not sure if I should go down the water treatment route from my LPS. Somebody mentioned on another forum putting a penny in the filter as the copper would kill them but was told not to do this because would kill the fish, but because I have no fish in my tank would I be okay doing so? 

My gravel will all be getting thrown out and replaced with sand, plants binned, air stone/filter/heater boiled to kill off any remaining eggs and glass wiped down with boiling water (tank obviously cannot be filled with boiling water as will smash!). 

Is the penny option good or bad? Any more tips? :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most pennies aren't even made of copper anymore!Look for had a snail/rid a snail.They are copper liquid that will take care of snails.Be warned that you will need to change your water (2-5 times tank volume) to remove copper as it gets into everything(including your tanks silicone seams).


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally if it were me, depending on how much time you have till you get the axolotls, I would just completely drain the tank and let it sun bleach for a little while instead of using copper. Like Coral said, it will get into EVERY part of the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Even actually bleach and completely clean tank and start it fresh.Snails are hard core!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use alum to get rid of snails. It can be bought in any store that sells spices. Its a pickling spice and it does kill snails and eggs. In an empty tank you can use a lot of it let sit for a few days then empty and rinse out good.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Not sure what kind of snail you had but I had a time with little brown ones. The LFS and Walmart did not carry rid a snail. The weirdest thing was I didn't have any plants at the time. I even moved, broke down the tank and the snails came with it. I just would pick the little buggers off the tank and if small enough squash them, the Angels liked to eat them. What I found odd is they did start to disappear, I bought a loch, don't ask me what kind, I haven't seen it since the day I bought it, not even sure if it's a live or he is responsible for the snails diminishing.

I've never heard of boiling plants before you put them in the tank, this doesn't harm the plant?


----------



## beccacromar16 (Jul 10, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Even actually bleach and completely clean tank and start it fresh.Snails are hard core!


How do I go about bleaching the tank then? In no hurry to get my Axolotl's, they can wait until I get my tank sorted for them. Could you please talk my through process?


----------



## beccacromar16 (Jul 10, 2013)

susankat said:


> I use alum to get rid of snails. It can be bought in any store that sells spices. Its a pickling spice and it does kill snails and eggs. In an empty tank you can use a lot of it let sit for a few days then empty and rinse out good.


How do I treat with Alum? Bearing in mind it is everything in the tank not just a single plant etc. It would have to be the glass washed down and everything!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

If your going to be cleaning out the substrate, just take out all of the substrate and be sure to scrape the walls of the aquarium(to get any snails and eggs off), and clean out your filters and any supplies exposed to the water. after that, just drain the aquarium and thoroughly rinse it out with vinegar and hot water. I used this method to get rid of MTS in my 75 gallon aquarium, and I haven't ever seen one since!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Alum wont hurt plants, I have used it as a dip for plants to get rid of snails and eggs. In a 10 gal I would put a couple of tablespoons in it. mix with water before putting into tank. Let sit a couple of days and drain and rinse everything.


----------



## beccacromar16 (Jul 10, 2013)

susankat said:


> Alum wont hurt plants, I have used it as a dip for plants to get rid of snails and eggs. In a 10 gal I would put a couple of tablespoons in it. mix with water before putting into tank. Let sit a couple of days and drain and rinse everything.


Will probably try this method. My boyfriend is going to help me clean this out as I am petrified of the snails haha! We're going to throw out all substrate, plants an ornaments then leave the filter, heater and airstone submerged in the alum water to rid it of the snails. Disgusting creatures!


----------

